
Podcast: What is something you changed your mind about in 2018? - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2019/01/30/what-did-you-change-your-mind-about-in-2018-answers-on-ai-data-work-and-more/
======
pontus
Unions for software engineers... Interesting

